# Alchohol and bodybuilding



## Deadhead (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm not a major drinker but I do enjoy haveing a drink from time to time.... heres some interesting info on the effects of alchohol for bodybuilders.

https://www.thinkinglifter.com/alcohol-bodybuilding/

What do yall think?


----------



## Trump (Jun 5, 2019)

No good story ever started with a salad


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 5, 2019)

Trump said:


> No good story ever started with a salad



What about skinny women that go out together and have no fitness experience whatsoever, order salads and talk about shopping experiences?


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 5, 2019)

Elite bodybuilders don’t drink. I know big guys that have a beer or two every night. 

For the average gym rat, go for it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2019)

moderation is key as the article says. I am a "go big or go home" kinda guy so I leave the booze out completely now, huge difference in not only the quality of the workouts but the gainz as well.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 5, 2019)

On heavy days I have a few shots of whiskey later in the evening for inflammation. It helps. I hate whiskey so its not to get lit LOL.


----------



## CJ (Jun 5, 2019)

A cold beer when grilling.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 5, 2019)

If I drink regularly I find hard to lose weight and easy to get fat, quick. All the empty calories are no bueno if your trying to accomplish goals. That being said I love a shot and a beer (or a few) after a hard days work


----------



## metsfan4life (Jun 6, 2019)

never had a drink of alcohol in my file... no lies. but theres other reasons, not related to lifting


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 6, 2019)

metsfan4life said:


> never had a drink of alcohol in my file... no lies. but theres other reasons, not related to lifting




I made up for you.  

Alcohol is not the muscle robber that most articles claim it to be but it screws up REM sleep bad and causes inflammation.  In perpetuity, both are gonna be detrimental.  But for an average Joe in the gym (or anyone who isnt making a career off lifting weights) I think it's no big deal to stop at the bar from time to time.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2019)

moved to the correct forum.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 6, 2019)

Alcohol is a poison.

If anyone wants to dedicate time to a buzz, they choose one of the many better drugs, IMO.


----------



## Trump (Jun 6, 2019)

Whilst drinking wine or cocktails 



Grizzly911 said:


> What about skinny women that go out together and have no fitness experience whatsoever, order salads and talk about shopping experiences?


----------



## bvs (Jun 6, 2019)

I think excessive drinking is terrible for gains; empty calories and dehydration. But I think the odd drink here and there is ok


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 6, 2019)

Once again, cannabis is king.......


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 6, 2019)

Spongy said:


> moved to the correct forum.



Shit... one day I'll get it right.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2019)

it is going to hamper your gains/progress......

so how important is that drink to you...??


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2019)

His your making money off bodybuilding or lifting heavy shit then dont drink

If not ...drink up


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2019)

Having muscles and getting loaded at a bar go hand an hand


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 6, 2019)

Yaya said:


> His your making money off bodybuilding or lifting heavy shit then dont drink
> 
> If not ...drink up



Also if you want to keep a healthy body.

Yea, low alcohol amounts are beneficial, but we all know UG members who drink don't stop intake at the beneficial amounts.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 6, 2019)

The fact is 90% plus of those of us on here will never compete or even get close to that level ... My issue with driving are the bad decisions I've made while drinking ... from driving to extra-marital affairs ... skipping workouts ... the list goes on and on ... I quit over a year ago and don't miss it .. I was never an alcoholic .. just someone who made bad decisions while drinking and looking back knowing that I would not have made those same decision without drinking ... it is often the unintended consequences that most affect the quality of our lives ... for my live I want to be clear minded making all decisions going forward.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 6, 2019)

Yaya is jacked and drinks like a fish.

#progenetics


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yaya is jacked and drinks like a fish.
> 
> #progenetics



#iwishlol.......


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 6, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Yaya is jacked and drinks like a fish.
> 
> #progenetics



UG folks are always up my ass about *health* being priority #1 and say looks are less important. So, doesn't matter if anyone is swole/looks great.

This thread should be filled with "longevity", "healthy", and attacking alcohol.

Alcohol is poison, though. I drank daily at one point 

I'll never understand why people choose alcohol to get buzzed/****ed up when you have drugs like MDMA, weed (although i hate weed), opioids that wont harm you.*


*They only harm by addiction. It's not my problem if someone gets addicted. Alcohol is just as addictive.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2019)

Best thing any member can do is get loaded on booze and then sign back in to SI and then post away on this thread


----------



## BrotherJ (Jun 7, 2019)

Everything in moderation, including moderation. I'm definitely someone that has, and needs to cut back at times. Ideally, I would prefer to not drink at all but I find I also enjoy it. The times I regret it are when it leads to a hangover the next day and I'm not 100% in the gym, or life in general.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> UG folks are always up my ass about *health* being priority #1 and say looks are less important. So, doesn't matter if anyone is swole/looks great.
> 
> This thread should be filled with "longevity", "healthy", and attacking alcohol.
> 
> ...



you had me right up until opioids. You dealt can’t be soft enough to say opioids won’t harm you...


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2019)

I'd rather drink a couple of 30 packs of natural light, snort a gram each day of the devils dandruff before taking opioids.. all while hitting the gym and loving jesus the whole time


----------



## Trump (Jun 7, 2019)

I am sold next date night wont be a meal and a few bottles of wine. I going to get me and the Mrs a bag of heroin for the health benefits



hulksmash said:


> UG folks are always up my ass about *health* being priority #1 and say looks are less important. So, doesn't matter if anyone is swole/looks great.
> 
> This thread should be filled with "longevity", "healthy", and attacking alcohol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am sold next date night wont be a meal and a few bottles of wine. I going to get me and the Mrs a bag of heroin for the health benefits



Amazing
. And true
"Hey honey, I was wondering if we can cancel the dinner reservations and just stay home and swallow a bag full of Suboxone and order a chicken parm sandwich if we somehow get hungry and dont shit ourselves"


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> you had me right up until opioids. You dealt can’t be soft enough to say opioids won’t harm you...



Did you read?

*"..they only harm through addiction.."*

Alcohol=highly hepatotxic. 

Opioids, benzodiazepines, etc=negligible organ damage, if any

Health problems/disease happens through *the choices made while addicted.* Alcohol ruins the body without being an alcoholic.

PLEASE read what I write folks. People get mad at me due to not reading.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2019)

Yaya said:


> I'd rather drink a couple of 30 packs of natural light, snort a gram each day of the devils dandruff before taking opioids.. all while hitting the gym and loving jesus the whole time



"..not my problem if someone gets addicted."

Opioids aren't hepatotoxic. Or neurotoxic. Alcohol is.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am sold next date night wont be a meal and a few bottles of wine. I going to get me and the Mrs a bag of heroin for the health benefits



In Europe, "heroin" is used in ERs and human grade.

Addiction makes you buy diamorphine on the street.

Human grade Diamorphine is no more harmful than codeine or any opioid.

Alcohol is the one that's hepatotoxic and neurotoxic.

Ergo, other drugs are safer. That's been my point the whole time.

It takes idioticy to believe alcohol is safer on a "facts only" basis.

Addiction causes the safer drugs to be harmful and injurious to your health.


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Amazing
> . And true
> "Hey honey, I was wondering if we can cancel the dinner reservations and just stay home and swallow a bag full of Suboxone and order a chicken parm sandwich if we somehow get hungry and dont shit ourselves"



That's close to my other point.

You want to get ****ed up or buzzed. So you choose alcohol.

You already chose a moral "wrong" to get ****ed up.

Why damage your liver, brain, and CNS in order to get ****ed up? Choose the least harmful options.

Using "healthier" options to get ****ed up is the only factor I'm using.

"Healthier"=not taking into account a person's addiction risk. The other choices, like opioids, may be more harmful due to addiction. That's why I said *"getting addicted is not my problem"*.

I only look at organ, brain, and CNS harm *without* the health damage that arises from being addicted from the safer compounds.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 7, 2019)

The answer as to “why” is because alcohol is legal. The rest of the drugs you suggest are not. While I understand that the members of this board are not concerned with the legality of things, the general public is.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's what I'm relaxing with today. Pretty strong, bold but smoooth.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2019)

I have so many friends that have died under the age of 40 due to booze... tons.. so many.. a shit bunch


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 7, 2019)

While I tend to disagree with Hulk on lots of things, he is correct in a way.  Open your mind for a second.  

A heroin addict with a source of pure heroin can go his entire life injecting daily.  So long as he is smart about how he takes his medicine and doesnt OD (which is actually not very hard to do with pure heroin) he will never face any health consequences from his addiction.  It will destroy no organs whatsoever.  The worst of his physical issues will be bowel impaction.  

But someone who smokes cigarettes (though largely socially acceptable) will almost definitely die prematurely from their drug of choice.  The same could be said of sugar.  

And whether people want to believe it or not, in the days before fentanyl, there were thousands upon thousands of functioning heroin addicts who you would never guess had a problem.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 7, 2019)

Trust me i feel so bad for Anyone who gets hooked on any drug 
.. but camt compare the 2 unless a full blown drunk


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 7, 2019)

But once again, I will say, unless you are predisposed to schyzophrenia, cannabis is the perfect drug.  There are strains now for all users and all moods and the wonderful plant can do nothing whatsoever to harm or addict you.  The physical and mental benefits seem inexhaustible actually.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 7, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Trust me i feel so bad for Anyone who gets hooked on any drug
> .. but camt compare the 2 unless a full blown drunk



It is light years apart when compared to how quickly addicting.  The opiods destroy a life in a time frame that alcohol cant even dream of


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> While I tend to disagree with Hulk on lots of things, he is correct in a way.  Open your mind for a second.
> 
> A heroin addict with a source of pure heroin can go his entire life injecting daily.  So long as he is smart about how he takes his medicine and doesnt OD (which is actually not very hard to do with pure heroin) he will never face any health consequences from his addiction.  It will destroy no organs whatsoever.  The worst of his physical issues will be bowel impaction.
> 
> ...



*EXACTLY!*

You gave a perfect example of what I said. I couldn't materialize the right words to say.

I'm glad you understood my point.

I'll continue working on improving my word choices.


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> *EXACTLY!*
> 
> You gave a perfect example of what I said. I couldn't materialize the right words to say.
> 
> ...



Sometimes I get you. Lol


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 7, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Sometimes I get you. Lol



I 100% believe most here would agree with me on nearly everything if I wrote with more clarity or people would just read what I write. Or a combination of both.


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I 100% believe most here would agree with me on nearly everything if I wrote with more clarity or people would just read what I write. Or a combination of both.




Ever heard the expression “it’s not what you say, but how you say it.”?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 8, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Sometimes I get you. Lol



you two are just too cute


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> I 100% believe most here would agree with me on nearly everything if I wrote with more clarity or people would just read what I write. Or a combination of both.



What's that supposed to mean?!? :32 (20):


----------



## Seeker (Jun 8, 2019)

dudes arguing which is worse for you, Alcohol or drugs. Seriously?  smh.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 8, 2019)

Seeker said:


> dudes arguing which is worse for you, Alcohol or drugs. Seriously?  smh.



welcome to SI. Post up. Make friends


----------



## Yaya (Jun 8, 2019)

Seeker said:


> dudes arguing which is worse for you, Alcohol or drugs. Seriously?  smh.



Booze is in no way bad... at all. Steroids.. now that's bad


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 8, 2019)

Seeker said:


> dudes arguing which is worse for you, Alcohol or drugs. Seriously?  smh.



Alcohol is a drug, "which drug is less harmful" lol



Jin said:


> Ever heard the expression “it’s not what you say, but how you say it.”?



Right? That's what I was referencing; how I say things badly.


----------



## Trump (Jun 8, 2019)

Utter nonsense I know a lot of heroin addicts and I can assure you they have severe health issues and look like they could die at any momoment



Gadawg said:


> While I tend to disagree with Hulk on lots of things, he is correct in a way.  Open your mind for a second.
> 
> A heroin addict with a source of pure heroin can go his entire life injecting daily.  So long as he is smart about how he takes his medicine and doesnt OD (which is actually not very hard to do with pure heroin) he will never face any health consequences from his addiction.  It will destroy no organs whatsoever.  The worst of his physical issues will be bowel impaction.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulksmash (Jun 8, 2019)

Trump said:


> Utter nonsense I know a lot of heroin addicts and I can assure you they have severe health issues and look like they could die at any momoment



Yea, addicts.

Addiction to a drug destroys health, not the drug by itself.

But alcohol by itself can destroy health. It's hepatotoxic, neurotoxic, and cardiotoxic.


----------



## Long (Jun 8, 2019)

hulksmash said:


> Yea, addicts.
> 
> Addiction to a drug destroys health, not the drug by itself.
> 
> But alcohol by itself can destroy health. It's hepatotoxic, neurotoxic, and cardiotoxic.



Heroin use deteriorates white matter. It literally rots your brain.


----------



## CJ (Jun 8, 2019)

Are you fools really wasting your time with this argument??? :32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 9, 2019)

I know a bunch of jacked heroin addicts and pill junkies.


----------



## ccpro (Jun 9, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> The fact is 90% plus of those of us on here will never compete or even get close to that level ... My issue with driving are the bad decisions I've made while drinking ... from driving to extra-marital affairs ... skipping workouts ... the list goes on and on ... I quit over a year ago and don't miss it .. I was never an alcoholic .. just someone who made bad decisions while drinking and looking back knowing that I would not have made those same decision without drinking ... it is often the unintended consequences that most affect the quality of our lives ... for my live I want to be clear minded making all decisions going forward.


I concur^^^^^^^


----------



## ccpro (Jun 9, 2019)

Yaya said:


> Best thing any member can do is get loaded on booze and then sign back in to SI and then post away on this thread


Give me a minute.....


----------



## ccpro (Jun 9, 2019)

Moderation in everything is what my aunt used to say. Of course right?....by definition I am an acoholic!  I enjoy a couple every night after work...yes, that's too many.  I'll take a break here and there and I don't seem to have any physiological addiction/withdraws.  It's a mental crutch I believe for many of us.  I used to regularly take pills for a buzz...upteen years ago.  I slipped into an opioid addiction and I barely got away.  I was lucky, my wife made it very clear to me! Lost a best friend along the way from taking too many roxys.  Anyway, drinking is a slippery slope and opioids are definitely on the "not" list.  I am getting closer everyday, but I've yet to make a real commitment to improving myself that I can brag about!


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 10, 2019)

I drink one day a week sometimes too and it has never affected me in the gym or my health to a noticeable level at this point. But I keep it moderate and do not get drunk, I stop when I’m buzzed. I keep it at 3-6 beers maybe 8 on a holiday. Like ccpro mentioned 
everything in moderation. If your just a normal gym guy or gal treat yourself if you know your limit and can drink responsibly in my opinion it’s not a big deal. 
Obviously it’s a different story for pros and those competing. I prefer to enjoy my life and not deprive myself.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 10, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I know a bunch of jacked heroin addicts and pill junkies.


Oddly enough these things go hand in hand.


----------



## Long (Jun 10, 2019)

I think for a lot of us the front half we can get away with a lot. Drink all night, wake up still drunk get back at it. Other things in the mix as well. Some people can carry that shit well into the back half. Some of us start to pay the piper and have to slow down. Some pay in full. None of it is all that great for you in the long run. But then again nothing is.


----------



## MtBikR (Jun 11, 2019)

I'm trying to stop drinking; it is an insidious drug. I smoked weed for better part of two decades never much preferred alcohol but, later in life, the legal convenience and ubiquity made it the drug to go to. I wish I could drink in moderation but I don't think that is in my cards. I do know one thing, alcohol causes more problems than it solves.


----------

